# قدرات مصر الدفاعية من 1973 -الي 2004



## محمد زرقة (19 سبتمبر 2009)

قدرات مصر في الدفاع عن نفسها – تحليل من 1973 إلى 2004
يدعي البعض أن الجيش المصري بمقدوره تحرير فلسطين حيث أننا أكثر عدداً من الإسرائيليين ويتملك الشباب الحماس الهادر في المظاهرات التي طالبت بالحرب مراراً. وبالمقابل يعتقد البعض أن فارق القوة العسكرية بين مصر وإسرائيل هائل وإ، إسرائيل قادرة على غزو مصر في أي وقت تشاء . ويعتقد البعض أن مصر في 1973 كانت قواتها بالنسبة للقوة الإسرائيلية أفضل وضعاً من الآن أي هذه الآراء على حق؟ وما هي الحقيقة 

سيكون هذا موضع تحليل مفصل إن شاء الله لقدرات مصر والتهديدات الموجهة لها وتطور ميزان القوى ما بين 1973 إلى الآن. 

الوضع في عام 1973

بانتهاء حرب يونيو باحتلال إسرائيل لشبه جزيرة سيناء فقد الجيش المصري 85% من معداته وحوالي 10.000 شهيد.

خسرت مصر أيضاً 85% من قوة المقاتلات و100% من القاذفات الثقيلة . والجدير بالذكر أن خسائر الجيش المصري قبل قرار الانسحاب من سيناء كانت حوالي 1000 شهيد فقط وباقي الخسائر حدثت أثناء الانسحاب.

أوضحت هذه الحرب التأثير الساحق للقوات الجوية على القوات البرية غير المحمية حيث تم تدمير أغلب معدات الجيش المصري بواسطة طائرات الميراج الإسرائيلية.

وقد بداء الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق باستعاضة خسائر مصر في القوات الجوية والبرية فوراً. إلا أن رؤية الاتحاد السوفياتي أن الجيش المصري يفتقد للكفأة القتالية أثرت جداً على ميكانيكية التسليح التي اتبعها . حيث أمد مصر بما يسمى بالأسلحة الدفاعية .

مقارنة للإمكانيات القتالية للقوات المتقابلة على ضفاف القناة .

القوات الجوية 

مصر

التسليح الرئيسي طائرات الميج -21 والسوخوي-7

الإمكانيات 

طائرة الميج -21 – طائرة القتال الجوي الرئيسية بالجيش المصري

تم تصميمها بالأساس لاعتراض القاذفات الاستراتيجية الأمريكية الضخمة الحجم . وقد روعي في تصميمها أن هذه الاشتباكات ستتم على ارتفاعات عالية وسرعات عالية . وبسبب جناحها المكون على شكل دلتا افتقرت هذه الطائرة إلى المناورة على الارتفاعات المنخفضة والسرعات البطيئة . ومدى هذه الطائرة لا يتجاوز 400 كيلومتر مما يعني عجزها من الوصول إللى الأراضي الإسرائيلية ويحدد دورها كطائرة دفاع جوي بالأساس.

والطائرات المسلمة إلى مصر من هذا الطراز كان تسليحها عبارة عن 2 صاروخ جو – جو من طراز أتول – موجه بالحرارة . ومدى هذا الصاروخ 3 كيلومترات . وهذا الصاروخ اثبت فشله التام في معارك 1967 والاستنزاف حيث تم إطلاق العشرات منه من أوضاع نموذجيه وفشل أغلبها في تتبع أو إصابة الطائرات المعادية . بل وحتى في حالة الإصابه المباشرة غالباً ما تتمكن الطائره المعاديه من مواصلة الطيران نظراً لصغر حجم الرأس المتفجر للصاروخ. وافتقدت طائرات الميج المصرية للمدافع الرشاشة مما يعني أنها بعد أن تطلق صواريخها الغير فعالة تصبح مجرد هدفاً طائراً.

وقد أدار الإسرائيليون جميع الاشتباكات الجوية طوال حرب الاستنزاف على مستوى طيران منخفض وبسرعات بطيئة مما أدى إلى تمكنهم من أسقاط أعداد كبيرة من الطائرات المصرية المتخلفة تكنولوجياً بثلاثة أجيال على الأقل. وافتقرت الطائرات المصرية إلى أي وسيلة للحماية من الصواريخ الحرارية أو الموجهة بالرادار وكذلك لم يدعمها الروس بأي وسيلة إنذار تحذر من أن الطائرة هدفاً لصاروخ مما نتج عنه كون الطائرات المصرية أهدافاً سهلة للغاية للإسرائيلين.

طائرة السوخوي-7 القاذفة الأساسية للقوات الجوية المصرية 

اشتركت طائرة السوخوي مع الميج في كل العيوب ما عدا قدرتها على الطيران المنخفض. ولكن بالقابل فهي تقريباً عديمة القدرة على المناورة ولا تستطيع حماية نفسها ضد طائرات العدو مما جعلها هي الأخرى هدفاً نموذجياً للطيارين الإسرائيلين.

وفي التعليق القادم إن شاء الله أورد خصائص الطائرات الإسرائيلية 

القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية

الميراج -3 ، 5 طائرة القتال الجوي الرئيسية للجيش الإسرائيلي

مثل طائرة الميج-21 تتمتع طائرة الميراج بنفس بنية الذيل على شكل دلتا. مع فارق أن جناح طائرة الميراج الكبير الحجم ومحركها القوي يعوضانها في الارتفاعات المنخفضة عن المشاكل التي تتعرض لها الميج.

وهذه الطائرة الفرنسية الصنع تتميز بمدى عملها الكبير حيث تمكنت باستخدام خزانات الوقد الإضافية عام 1967 من بلوغ كافة المطارات المصرية إنطلاقاً من إسرائيل ( قارن بالميج والتي يبلغ أقصى مدى لها 400كم فقط ). وبعد احتلال سيناء كان يمكن لطائرات الميراج أن تضرب في مرسى مطروح أو الصعيد وتعود إلى قواعدها ويتضمن هذا الاشتباك الجوي أيضاً. في حين ينفذ وقود الميج وهي تقاتل فوق قواعدنا الجوية . ويمكن الجناح الكبير لطائرات الميراج استخدامه كفرامل هوائية مما يحسن إلى حد بعيد قدراتها على المناورة وخفض السرعة المفاجئ. ويعد تسليح الطائرة الأساسي هما صاروخين من طراز ماجيك المتتبع للحرارة والذي يتفوق بشكل ساحق على صاروخ أتول المزوده به الطائرات المصرية. علاوة على مدفعين من عيار 30 مم . وقد زود الروس مصر قبل حرب اكتوبر بسربين من طائرات الميج (حوالي 40 طائرة ) مسلحين بالرشاشات وهذين السربين هما الذين سجلوا أغلب الإصابات القاتلة في القتال الجوي لمصلحة مصر وفي أغلب الحالات بالرشاشات فقط . بينما اعتمد الإسرائيليون على الصواريخ الأبعد مدى والأقوى تأثيراً.وطائرة الميراج كباقي الطائرات الإسرائيلية كانت مزودة بأجهزة حرب إليكترونية وإعاقة متقدمة ووسائل حماية من صواريخ الجو . ويبلغ حمولتها ضعف الطائرات المصرية . ويعزى إلى الميراج أغلب الإصابات القاتله ضد الطائرات المصرية خلال حرب الاستنزاف وحرب أكتوبر.

طائرة الفانتوم f-4 متعددة المهام

شكلت طائرة الفانتوم نقله نوعية هائلة بالنسبه للفارق التكنولوجي بين مصر وإسرائيل نظراً لقدراتها المميزة على القصف الأرضي وإخماد الدفاع الجوي والقنابل الموجهة تلفزيونياً وغيرها من الأسلحة المتقدمة .

وتستطيع هذه الطائرة الجبارة أن تحمل 4 أطنان من القنابل والصواريخ بإضافة إلى الوقود يدعمها في ذلك محركين نفاثين قويين. وتمتلك الطائرة قدرة كبيرة كذلك في القتال الجوي حيث تحمل نوعين من الصواريخ الأول هو سبارو الموجه بالرادار والذي يصنف ضمن أسلحة ما وراء الأفق حيث يمكن أن يتم إطلاقه وإصابة الطائرة الهدف من خارج مدى الرؤيه ومداه الأقصى يصل إلأى 50 كيلومتر ومدى العمليات 20 كيلومتر. ورغم أن دقت هذا الصاروخ ليست عالية إلا أنه استخدم لتفريق التشكيلات المصرية وتوفير وضع نموذجي للطائرات الإسرائيلية في بداية الاشتباك.

النوع الثاني هو الصاروخ الحراري سايد ويندر والذي يبلغ مداه 9 كيلومترات كاملة ( مدى الصواريخ المصرية 3.5 كم). وتسلح الطائرة كذلك بثلاث مدافع رشاشه من عيار 30مم.

وتتمتع الفانتوم بقدرة غير عادية على الطيران المنخفض مما يجنبها الكشف الراداري وقد تمكنت بسبب هذه الخاصية من تدمير الدفاع الجوي المصري في بداية حرب الاستنزاف قبل أن يتم إدخال نظم التعامل مع الطيران المنخفض.

خلاصة ميزان القوى الجوية 

لا يوجد مقارنة إطلاقاً بين القوة الجوية المصرية والإسرائيلية في حرب 1973 وقد كان هذا العامل هو احد عاملين فاصلين في وضح خطة محدودة الأهداف في حرب أكتوبر تتضمن تكاتف القوات الجوية والدفاع الجوي لتوفير مظلة حماية محدودة للقوات تعمل فيها . والعامل الثاني هو عدم قدرة القوات البرية على الحركة والمناورة .

ابتكر الطيارون المصريون أسلوب الهجوم الغاطس لحل مشكلة عدم قدرة طائراتهم على الاشتباك المنخفض وقد دهش الخبراء العالميون من قدرة الطيارون المصريون على إسقاط الفانتوم حيث أنه نظرياً من المفترض ألا يتمكن الطيار المصري من إسقاطها لفارق الإمكانيات الشاسع.

أيضاً تم التخطيط لحرب اكتوبر جوياً بحيث تتم المناورة بالطائرات بهدف توفير الفرصة لطائرتنا للقصف الأرضي بدون اشتباك جوي مع العدو على أن يتم الاشتباك فقط في نطاق صواريخ الدفاع الجوي.

أمثله تؤكد سلامة هذه الاستراتيجية 

بالنسبة للقوات البرية تصرفت القوات 3 مرات خارج الخطة الموضوعة وإليكم النتائج

1- تم تكليف لواء مشاه ميكانيكي من الجيش الثالث بالتقدم بعد أخر ضوء واحتلال رأس سدر. ( يجب ملاحظة أن فاعلية الطيران ضد القوات المتخندقة محدودة لذا كان من المفترض أن يتم التقدم ليلاً والتخندق قبل أول ضؤ) وقد قرر قائد اللواء التقدم قبل الظلام بساعتين للاستفادة من الوقت . وما أن خرج اللواء بكامله من مظلة الدفاع الجوي حتى قوبلبهجوم جوي كاسح دمر أغلب مركباته وبعثر الباقي.

2- اللواء 25 مدرع والذي كلف بتنفيذ ضربة مضادة ضد الثغرة من الشرق خرج أيضاً أثناء تقدمه من نطاق الدفاع الجوي وقامت القوات الجوية المعادية بتدميره تماماً.

3- تطوير الهجوم يوم 14 أكتوبر خارج الدفاع الجوي كبد مصر 200 دبابه خسائر في ساعتين اغلبهم بالقوات الجوية والمروحيات المضادة للمدرعات.

الميزان البحري

من ناحية القوات البحرية فلا مجال لمقارنة القوات البحرية المصرية الكبيرة والقوية والقوات البحرية الإسرائيلية محدودة الحجم ولكن التفوق الجوي الإسرائيلي تسبب بعدم قدرة مصر في العمل المؤثر في مجال المعركة ولكن الحل المصري الذكي كان في حصار باب المندب

الميزان البري

عندما أعاد الروس تسليح مصر بعد 1967 وإنشاء الجيش الثاني والثالث. تم التسليح للأغراض الدفاعية . فلم يتم تزويد مصر بمركبات قتال المشاه إلا بأعداد محدودة مما نتج عنه كون فرق المشاة المصرية مشاة مترجله. وهذا يعني مباشرة أن هذه القوات تفتقر القدرة على المناورة في مواجهة القوات الإسرائيلية التي هي بالكامل ألوية مدرعة ومشاة ميكانيكية. وعلى هذا لو تقدمت هذه القوات عميقاً في سيناء فغالباً ما ستقوم القوات الإسرائيلية بتطويقها. وم يفت هذا المخطط المصري حيث تقرر أن يكون الاختراق في سيناء محدوداً بحيث تستند ظهر وأجناب القوات إلى القناة وبهذا لا تستطيع القوات الإسرائيلية الالتفاف حولها إلا بعبور القناة . 

من ناحية أخرى فقد كان هناك فارق نوعي كبير بين المدرعات المصرية والإسرائيلية إذ كانت مدافع مرعاتنا في الغالب من عيار 85 مم مقابل العيار 105 مم للدبابات الإسرائيلية مما نتج عنه فارق في مدى النيران كيلومتر كامل ( 4 كم للدبابات الإسرائيلية مقابل 3 كم للدبابات المصرية ) ومعنى هذا أنه في حالة تواجه الدبابات في معركة تصادمية سيمح فارق المدى للدبابات الإسرائيلية بتدمير عدد كبير من الدبابات المصرية قبل أن تبداء الأخيرة م نالتمكن من التصويب. وقد تم اتخاذ قرار أن تقاتل الدبابات مع تشكيلات المشاه للحد من الفارق النوعي والاستفاده من تأثير الصواريخ المضادة للدبابات المحمولة بواسطة المشاه.

كذلك تفوقت إسرائيل في مدى المدفعية وكذلك كونها مدفعية ذاتية الحركة مما اكسبها قدرة هائلة على المناورة في مواجهة المدفعيات المصرية الثابته أو المجروره .

وبهذا كان الميزان يملي كلياً لمصلحة إسرائيل. البعض لا يقد إنجاز اكتوبر حق تقديره لكن المعلومات السابقه توضح كيف أن ما تم في أكتوبر معجزة وليست إنجازاً . فقد تمكن المخطط المصري من تحييد كل أسباب التفوق الإسرائيلي


ما بعد حرب أكتوبر
ثبتت حرب 67 وحرب أكتوبر أن المعارك أصبحت تحسم في الجو . وتنامي الاعتماد على القوات الجوية بحيث أصبحت هي العنصر الحاكم في المعركة مقابل دور أصغر لباقي الأسلحة . وقد أثرت هذه الحقيقه على مصر بعد حرب أكتوبر بشكل لم يكن متوقعاً حيث عانت من تهديد لم يخطر لها على بال في نهاية السبعينيات كان على مصر أن تردعه بإمكانياتها التي تقلصت بعد الحرب.
أحلام القذافي

تزودت ليبيا بالاعتماد على ثروتها البترولية بترسانه كبيره من الأسلحة الشرقية والغربية . وضم اسطولها الجوي عدداً كبيراً من طائرات الميراج الفرنسية وطائرات الميج – 23 الروسية . وقد تم تصميم هذه الطائرة لعلاج العيوب الموجودة في طائرة الميج-21 الموجوده لدى مصر حيث اصبحت الطائرة أطول مدى وتمتعت برادار قوي وصواريخ جو-جو افضل أداء واطول مدى . ويسمح لها جناحها المتحرك بتغيير خصائص الطائرة حيث يمكن للطيار أن يطوي الجناح إلى الخلف محققاً سرعة كبيرة للطائرة أو يفرده في وضع جانبي مكسباً الطائرة قدرة عالية على الطيران المنخفض والبطئ.

بداية التهديد

في عام 1977 زار الرئيس السادات القدس. وبناء عليه بدأ القذافي في إثارة المشكلات على الحدود.في هذا الوقت العصيب والذي لم تكن اتفاقية السلام خرجت إلى النور بعد كانت القوات الجوية المصرية تعاني المشكلات. فقد نتج عن الحرب قطيعة مصرية سوفياتية . وكانت روسيا قد أمدت مصر بسربين من طائرات الميج-23 تم إيداعهم المخازن نظراً لعدم توافر قطع الغيار. كما لم تقع روسيا بتعويض خسائر مصر المرتفعة في الطائرات طوال الحرب والتي تتراوح تقديراتها بين المصادر الشرقية والغربية ما بين 120 إلى 200 طائرة.

بل إن روسيا لم تعيد إلى مصر 140 طائرة ميج-21 تم إرسالها للصيانه. وقد حسن الوضع بعض الشئ قيام السعودية بتمويل صفقة طائرات ميراج لصالح مصر تضم 3 أسراب.

لكن بشكل عام كان عدد الطائرات العاملة الصالحة للطيران قد لا يزيد عن المئة في وقت كانت الجبهة مع إسرائيل محل توجس واستنفار.

في ظل هذه الظروف القاتمه بداء القذافي بحشد قواته على حدود مصر الغربية وتطور الأمر من التحرشات إلى الاشتباكات الصريحة حيث بدأت القوات الليبية بالقصف المدفعي لقوات الحدود المصرية مما أدى إلى وقوع إصابات.

تعامل مصر مع التهديد في حدود إمكانياتها

كانت القيادة المصرية تدرك أن الميزان العسكري على الحدود الليبية في مصلحة ليبيا كماً ونوعاً . لكن فارق الخبرة القتالية كان كبيراً . لذلك قرر السادات الرد بحسم حيث لم يكن من الممكن السماح بهذه الاضطرابات وقواتنا على القناة في مواجهة إسرائيل وتقرر حسم الموقف بالقوات الضئيلة المتوافرة على الجبهة الغربية.

في صباح اليوم التالي أقلع تشكيل من طائرات لسوخوي المصرية تحميها الميج -21 القديمة باتجاه ليبيا على ارتفاع منخفض . ونفذا غارة ناجحة للغاية على قاعدة جمال عبد الناصر الجوية بل وتمكنت الطائرات من تدمير 6 طائرات ميراج على الأرض. في هذه الأثناء اقتحم لواء مدرع مصري منطقة الحدود والتحم مع القوات الليبية دافعها أمامه بسرة ومسبباً لها خسائر كبيرة ساهمت فيها القوات الجوية المصرية . حاول القذافي رد الصفعة فأمر قواته الجوية بمهاجمة مطار مرسى مطروح المصري. وفي خلال يومين جرت معارك جوية وبرية أسفرت كنتيجه عن تدمير 12 طائرة ليبية مقابل 3 طائرات مصرية إضافة إلى قيام اللواء المدرع باحتلال مدينة مساعيد. ومما يلفت النظر قيام طائرات الميج-21 المصرية بإسقاط الجيل الأحدث الميج-23 بينما سقطت جميع الطائرات المصرية بنيران الدفاع الجوي 9 بعض المصادر الغربية تشير إلى احتمال سقوط طائرة مصرية واحده في قتال جوي). وبهذه النتيجة الحاسمه أمر السادات بإيقاف النيران ووعى القذافي الدرس إلى حين وبهذا نجحت مصر للمرة الثانية خلال عقد السبعينيات في درء التهديد لأمنها باستخدام قوات أقل قدرة من القوات المقابلة بالتدريب والتخطيط المحكم.

لم يدم هذا الأمر طويلاً ففي عام 1979 تم توقيع اتفاقية كامب ديفيد. وبناء عليه بدأت أمريكا في مساعدة مصر في إعادة بناء قواتها الجوية فقامت بتزويد طائرات الميج-21 المصرية بصواريخ سايد ويندر التي طالما استعلتها طائرات الفانتوم ضد الطائرات المصرية . بدأت الطائرات الليبية تتحرش بالحدود المصرية وتخترقها مراراً بطائرات الميج-23 مستغلة النقص العددي الكبير في عدد الطائرات المصرية. لم تلبث أن حدثت مواجهة جوية بين طائرتين ميج-23 منهم مع طائرتين ميج-21 مصريين مسلحتين بالصواريخ الجديدة وفي معركة قصيرة تفوقت الخبرة المصرية وتم لإسقاط طائرة من الميج-23 ولاذ الطيار الأخر بالفرار.

والحقيقة أن أمريكا استجابت فوراً لحاجة مصر الطارئة لتأمين الحدود الغربية وقامت بإهداء مصر سربين ( 40 طائرة ) من طائرات الفانتوم العاملة في القواتالجوية الأمريكية بكامل تسليحها لتدخل مصر في قفزه تكنولوجيه هائلة تقدر بثلاث أجيال عن تسليحها السابق.

وفي المقال القادم نتعرض لفترة الثمانينيات وتنامي التهديدات والإمكانيات بالنسبه لمصر

بدايات الثمانيات

عقد التحديث بالقوات المسلحة المصرية

شهدت بداية عقد الثمانينيات تحولاً خطيراً في ميزان القوى والفارق النوعي بين القوات الإسرائيلية والعربية. فلم تكد مصر تهناء بحصولها على الفانتوم الحديثة حتى قررت أمريكا تزويد إسرائيل بطائرات f-16 الصقر المقاتل وطائرات f-15 النسر.

كان هذين الطرازين هما أحدث ما أنتجته الترسانه الأمريكية مما حدا بالجميع النظر بتوجس إلى هذه الطائرات الجديدة خاصة طائرة النسر

تعد هذه الطائرة نقلة جديدة فيعالم القتال اجوي حيث دخلت منطقة الشرق الأوسط لأول مرة ما يعرف بطائرة التفوق الجوي. وقديماً كانت الطائرات القاتلة في المنطقة ثلاث تصنيفات

1- طائرة إعتراضية مهمتها الدفاع الجوي وحماية الأسراب التي تقوم بمهام القصف من طائرات الدفاع الجوي المعادي.

2- طائرة هجوم أرضي 

3- طائرة متعددة المهام ( قادرة علىالقصف والقتال الجوي مثل الفانتوم والميراج ).

وتختلف طائرات التفوق الجوي عن الطائرة الاعتراضية في أن مهامها تمتد إلى تحقيق السيادة الجوية فوق الأجواء المعادية وليس فقط حماية المقاتلات القاذفة. ومن أجل هذا كان لابد أن تكون هذه الطائرة قادرة على مواجهة عدداً من الطائرات في ذات الوقت فتم تزويدها برادار فائق القوم ووسائل تشويش إليكتروني متقدمة للغاية وعدداً كبيراً من الصورايخ الجوية بعيدة المدى تمكنها من الاشتباك مع عدة أهداف في وقت واحد. إضافة إلى تصميمها الرشيق والذي يعطي لها حرية المناورة في كافة الأجواء دعمها الأمريكان بمحركين نفاثين قويين مما أكسب الطائرة قدرات خرافية مقارنة بباقي الطائرات المتاحة في المنطقة أو حتى بالطائرات الروسية والتي لم يكن في حينها يتوافر لديها أي طائرات مماثله .



بينما تعد طائرة الصقر المقاتل إنجازاً هائلاً في التقنية الأمريكية . فرغم أن هذه الطائرة يدفعها محرك واحد. إلا أنها خطفت الأنظار تماماً. حيث يبلغ حجمها نصف حجم النسر (حوالي 11 متر فقط ) وتعد بذلك اصغر طائرة في العالم. كما تتميز بنفس التجهيز التكنولوجي ووسائل الإعاقة والسيطرة الفائقة التطور. ورغم حجمها الصغير يبلغ مداها 1500كم وحمولة طنين كاملين . فضلاً عن قدرتها على القتال الجوي فهي في هذا الوقت كانت مزودة بصورايخ حرارية من طراز سايد ويندر ( تم إضافة الصواريخ بعيدة المدى سبارو لها لاحقاً في أواخر الثمانينيات). وبالنسبة للقدرة على المناورة تعد طائرة الصقر المقاتل هي أرشق وأقدر طائرة على المناورة على الإطلاق تم تصميمها حتى وقتنا الحالي. مما أكسبها إمكانيات هائلة في القتال الجوي أمام أي طائرة أخرى . 

إضافة إلى ذلك تمتلك هذه الطائرة الفريدة إمكانيات مذهلة في الهجوم الأرضي خاصة في الذخائر الذكية حيث تستطيع إطلاق كافة الأنواع من هذه الذخائر وصولاً إلىالذخائر الموجهة بالأقمار الصناعية . إلا أن أكثر العناصر تأثيراً في هذه الفترة كانت الصواريخ الموجهة شرايك وهارم المضادة للدفاع الجوي. حيث أن هذه الصواريخ الطويلة المدى يمكن إطلاقها من خارج مدى صوارخ الدفاع الجوي وتتبع إشعاع الرادار الخاص بالدفاع الجوي حتى تصيبه وبالتالي تفقد الصواريخ فعاليتها تماماً .



العملية أوزيراك 

قررت إسرائيل أن تقصف المفاعل النووي العراقي عام 1981 مستخدمة طائرات الصقر المقاتل. فتم تخصيص 8 طائرات من هذا الطراز للقصف تحميها 8 طائرات من طراز النسر في أول اختبار واقعي للطرازات الجديدية.

وانطلقت الطائرات الستة عشر من مطار سيناء ( الجزء الذي لم يتم تسليمه لمصر بعد ) عبر الصحراء السعودية على مستوى شديد الانخفاض حتى الوصول إلى الأراضي العراقية. وانقضت الطائرات كالقدر المحتوم على المفاعل لتدمره في ثواني وتبتعد من قبل أن يصدر أي رد فعل عن الدفاع الجوي العراقي مسجلة نجاحاً هائلاً لهذه الطرازات . وعادت الطائرات على ارتفاعات شاهقة وسرعات خرافية عبر أجواء الأردن .

وضعت هذه العملية حقائق جديدة على الأرض بالنسبة للعرب. فقد ثبت أن الطائرات الجديدة تتمتع بأداء متفوق تماماً حتى إلى طائرات الفانتوم الأمريكية والتي تتسلح بها مصر. مما حدا بالجميع الترقب للخطوة التالية من جانب إسرائيل ولم يطل الانتظار. ففي العام التالي اندلعت معركة لبنان واستخلصت مصر منها الدروس.

لكن اتخذت مصؤر قراراً استرايجياً هاماً وهو التحول إلى نمط التسليح والفكر الاستراتيجي الغربي. وطلبت من الولايات المتحدة إمدادها بطائرات الصقر المقاتل المتعددة المهام واستجابت أمريكا ووصل في العام التالي السرب الأول من هذه الطائرات. في هذه الأثناء كانت إسرائيل تحصل على طائرات الإنذار المبكر – الإواكس مما أدخلها في مفهوم جديد في إدارة المعركة الجوية واصبحت معركة لبنان على الأبواب

في المقال القادم نتعرض لمعركة وادي البقيع وتأثير ذلك على التهديد الإسرائيلي لمصر وكيف تعاملت مع هذا التهديد 

أيضاً نتعرض للتهديد المائي الذي سيطل برأسه في وسط الثمانينيات من جهة أثيوبيا وكيف أفلحت الإستراتيجية المصرية في قمعه
معركة لبنان

في بداية الثمانينيات أدركت مصر أن موازين القوى دخلت مرحة جديدة وأن منظومات التسليح حدث بها تطور هائل حيث ظهر الجيل الثالث من طائرات القتال بإمكانيات هائلة بالمقارنة للجيل السابق له. وكان من أثر هذا أن مصر تسلحت بطائرات الفانتوم f-4 وطلبت من أمريكا طائرات الصقر المقاتل f-16واستجابة أمريكا ووصل أول سرب من هذه الطائرة والتي ستصبح فيما بعد العمود الفقري للقوات الجوية عام 1982. في نفس هذا العام كانت إسرائيل تحوز طائرات الـ f-16 وطائرات الـ f-15 إضافة إلى طائرات الإواكس



والإواكس تعتبر رادار طائر وتتميز بقدرتها على كشف مئات الكيلومترات وتتميز بقدرتها على اكتشاف طائرة العدو من لحظة إقلاعها. مما يوفر إمكانيات هائلة لإدارة المعركة الجوية يحرم منها الخصم وحان وقت التجربة في لبنان.

في اليوم التالي بدأت الهجمات الجوية ضد القوات البرية السورية واستخدمت طائرات اف-16 الصواريخ الموجهة المضادة للدروع من طراز مافريك واصابتها دقيقة وقاتلة . وكان استمرار هذاالوضع يهد بإفناء القوات البرية السورية وقررت القيادة السورية دفع المقاتلات لحماية القوات البرية.


الشجاعة ضد الصاروخ

تمت المرحلة الأمولىمن الهجوم الإسرائيلي بنجاح وخرجت قوات الدفاع الجوي من المعركة من اليوم الأول ملقية العبئ على القوات الجوية بالكامل. كان هدف القوات الجوية السورية محدوداً وهو منع القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية من الإنفراد بالسيطرة الجوية المطلقة وحماية القوات البرية بقدر الإمكان. وقامت القوات السورية بدفع طائرات الميج-21 بهدف حماية القوات البرية . والفارق بين الميج-21 والأف-16 ، 15 كان شاسعاً للغاية من حيث التجهيزات والتسليح وكان الطيارين يعرفون ان احتمال إسقاطعهم كبيراً لكنهم اقلعوا بشجاعة نادرة لمواجهة قوات متفوقة في كل شئ فهل ستفلح هذه الشجاعة في مواجة الصواريخ الحديثة ؟
ادارة المعركة الجوية 
لكن لم يكن هذا كل شئ فقد زجت إسرائيل في المعركة بطائرات الإواكس. مما يعني ان الطائرات السورية يتم اكتشافها بمجرد إقلاعها. وجرت المعركة على النحو التالي

· الرادرات السورية في لبنان تم تدميرها والرادارت السورية داخل سوريا تم التشويش عليها .

· بعد إقلاع الطائرات السورية تقوم الطائرات الإسرائيلية بالتشويش على الطيار فيفقد اتصاله بالقاعدة الأرضية وكذلك التشويش على رادار طائرته .

· تقوم طائرات الإواكس بتوجيه الطائرات الإسرائيلية بحيث تهاجم الأسراب السورية من الأجناب ( النقط العمياء بالنسبة للطيار ) باستخدام صواريخ سبارو بعيدة المدى والتي غالباً ما ستصيب الهدف الذي لا يدري بوجودها.
· بالطبع ستتفرق الطائرات السورية تبعاً لذك مع خسائرها الكبيرة فتواصل الطائرات الإسرايلية هجماتها ياستخدام الصواريح الحرارية والرشاشات لتقضي على الطائرات المتبقية.
وقد ادت هذه الحقائق المرة إلى تكبد سوريا خسائ جسيمة خلال ثلاثة أيام من القتال وصلت إلى 85 طائرة بينما الطائرات الإسرائيلية التي سقطت لم تزد عن اصابع اليد الواحدة. لكن التدخل الجوي السوري افلح في الاحتفاظ بالطائرات الإسرائيلية منشغلة وأمنت انسحاب القوات البرية والتي كان يجري التخطيط لحصارها لكنها في الوقت ذاته وضعت حقائق صلبة على الأرض حول ميزان القوى في الشرق الأوسط واصبح على كل طرف أن يعيد حساباته 

في المقال القادم إن شاء الله نعرض تأثير معركة لبنان على الإستراتيجية المصرية في التسليح والتدريب
في اليوم التالي بدأت الهجمات الجوية ضد القوات البرية السورية واستخدمت طائرات اف-16 الصواريخ الموجهة المضادة للدروع من طراز مافريك واصابتها دقيقة وقاتلة . وكان استمرار هذاالوضع يهد بإفناء القوات البرية السورية وقررت القيادة السورية دفع المقاتلات لحماية القوات البرية.


كانت القوات السورية تتمركز في سهل البقاع اللبناني. وكان تجربة الأساليب القتالية الجديدة ضد القوات السورية.

ضربة جوية في الجو

كانت وجهة النظر الجديدة هي أن ضربة جوية مثل عام 67 غير مجدية طالما ظل الطيارين أحياء. ففي مصر مثلاً والتي لم تتجاوز خسائر الطيارين بها 4% امد الاتحاد السوفياتي مصر بالطائرات سريعاً وبهذا استعاد السلاح الجوي وضعه في وقت قصير. بينما يستغرق تدريب الطيار وإكسابه الخبرة سنوات عديدة ، وعلى هذا دبر الأمريكان أسلوب جديد في القتال الجوي مصمم خصيصاً للعمل ضد المدرسة الشرقية والتي تنتمي إليها أغلب الدول العربية .

تعتمد نظم القتال الجوي الشرقية على المركزية التامة. فالطائرات ذات إمكانيات محدودة في اكتشاف العدو لكن يتم الاعتماد على الرادارات الأرضية والتوجيه الأرضي. حيث يتلقى الطيار التعليمات المستمرة من مركز الملاحظة والتي تمكنه من الاشتباك مع العدو.

الأعداء يتفقون

كان هناك اتفاق غير مكتوب بين إسرائيل وسوريا بألا يسمح للمعارك في لبنان بالتسبب في اشتعال الموقف على الجولان.فمنذ بداية القتال كانت الطائرات الإسرائيلية تطارد الطائرات السورية حتى حدود سوريا مع لبنان وتقف وبالمقابل لم تتخط الطائرات السورية حدود إسرائيل أو تحلق فوق الجولان المحتل. فكلا الطرفين لم يكن في وضعية تسمح بإشعال القتال في الجولان.


مسار الصراع السوري – الإسرائيلي

في البداية قررت سوريا الاكتفاء بقوات الدفاع الجوي من أجل تأمين القوات البرية وتوفير الحماية الجوية لها . وعند بداية الصدام توجهت طائرات اف-16 الصقر المقاتل الحديثة مع طائرات اف-4 الأقدم نحو الدفاع الجوي السوري تحت حماية طائرات التفوق الجوي اف-15 النسر.

في البداية اطلقت إسرائيل عدداً كبيرة من الطائرات الصغيرة الموجهة بدون طيار والتي طارت على حافة مدى الرادرات السورية مما أدى إلى لجوء السوريين إلى تشغيل الرادارات بأقصى طاقة للرصد وهذا بالضبط ما كان منتظراً.

إعادة تكوين الفكر والسلاح

ساهمت معركة لبنان في توطيد الاتجاه الاستراتيجي المصري والذي يقضي بتبني نمط تسليح غربي وعقيدة قتالية غربية. وقد دفع مصر بقوة في هذا الاتجاه معاهدة السلام مع إسرائيل والتي تخلي النصف الشرقي من سيناء من تواجد الجيش المصري فأصبح لزاماً أن تتغير الاستراتيجية المصرية نحو ميكنة القوات وتبني نمط الدفاع المتحرك الغربي والذي يقضي بأن تندفع قبضة من الثوات المدرعة واليمكانيكية لتصدم قوات العدو المتقدمة في شرق سيناء تحت غطاء جو مناسب يحد قد لا يكون نداً للغطاء الجوي المعادي لكنه يحد بشكل واضح من السيطرة الجوية المعادية بالقدر الذي يمنح القوات البرية الفرصة لأداء مهامها القتالية بشكل أفضل ويكون كذلك قادراً على تقديم الدعم الجوي في الحالات الضرورية والمقدرة على إلحاق خسائر قوية بالتشكيلات المعادية.

من أجل تحقيق هذه الرؤية كان على مصر أن تعيد تسليح قواتها المسلحة بالمعدات الغربية وتغير من خططها الحربية وتدريب ضباطها وجنودها لتنفيذ هذه الخطة وهو ما استغرقه عقد الثمانينيات بالكامل.

إلا أن أكثر المشاكل صعوبة والتي واجهت القوات المصرية هي تحديث القوات الجوية فهي العنصر الأكثر كلفة على الإطلاق. وتبنت مصر طائرات الأف-16 الأمريكية كمقاتلة رئيسية متعددة المهام وتمكنت من الحصول على نظم الإواكس التي حصلت عليها إسرائيل واستخدمتها في معركة لبنان ، كذلك حصلت على أحدث الدبابات الأمريكية الصنع وقامت بتصنيع جزء منها محلياً ، وفي هذا العقد بشكل عام ازدهرت الصناعة الحربية المصرية فتم تصنيع الذخائر والصواريخ المضادة للدبابات والمدفعية الصاروخية وقطع غيار الطائرات المصرية والغربية وابتكار نظم متنوعة للدفاع الجوي المتحرك ليناسب نظرية الدفاع المصرية الجديدة . وبنهاية هذا العقد كان القوات المسلحة قد اختلفت شكلاً وموضوعاً عن بدايته بشكل جذري. كذلك شهد هذا العقد بداية ظهور صناعة الصواريخ المصرية حيث انخركت مصر مع الأرجنتين والعراق في مشروع صاروخ مداه 600 كم لكنه توقف بضغوط من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بنهاية التسعينيات.

بدايات معركة المياه

لم تركن إسرائيل طويلاً إلى الهدوء مع مصر فبدأت بتوطيد علاقتها مع اثيوبيا وهي الدولة التي ينبع منها النيل الأزرق مصدر فيضان النيل . وفي أواسط الثمانينيات . ما لبثت أثيوبيا أن أعلنت عن مشروعها لإنشاء سد على النيل الأزرق لحجز مياه الفيضان لصالح أثيوبيا. والحقيقة أن الرد المصري الرسمي جاء بغاية العنف على عكس ما توقع الجميع حيث صرح الرئيس مبارك بأن أي مشروع مماثل سيتم ضربه . اوقفت اثيوبيا المشروع واستبدلته بمشروعات لاتؤثر على حصة مصر من المياه وساعدتها مصر في هذ المشروعات. لقد كان لهذا التهديد أنياب متمثلة غفي أسراب الصقر المقاتل المصرية والتي هي قادرة على بلغ اثيوبيا لتفعيل التهديد المصري وفي هذا الوقت لم تكن أثيوبيا تملك الإمكانيات لصد هذه الطائرات المتقدمة، إلا أنها لاحقاً في التسعينات اقتنت عدجداً من طائرات السوخوي -27 الحديثة ( روسية الصنع وتناظر الأف-15 الأمريكية ) وقد اشتركت هذه الطائرات في الحرب ضد ارتريا واسقطت عدداً كبيراً من الطائرات الأرترية.

بهذا تفادت مصر التهديد المائي الأول ونقلت إسرائيل نشاطها إلى المنابع المستديمة للنيل البعيدة عن القدرات المصرية وهو ما سيظهر بأواخر التسعينيات .

بدر 96 وإثبات الجدارة 

مع اقتراب عقد التسعينيات من نهايته كان الجيش المصري قد أنهى تقريباً عملية إعادة الهيكلة بشكل ناجح وملفت إذ قام بتغيير جزء كبير من منظومة تسليحه إلى النمط الغربي كما قام بتغيير جذري في العقائد القتالية التي ينتهجها لتناسب مهامه الدفاعية الجديدة والظروف التي نشأت عن اتفاقية السلام ويمكن أن نلخص ميزان القوى حالياً بما يلي في ظل كون احتمال المعركة الوحيد هو هجوم إسرائيلي على شبه جزيرة سيناء:

القوات الجوية 

مصر 550 طائرة مقاتلة منهم 250 طائرة حديثة ( أف – 16 ، ميراج – 2000 ).

إسرائيل حوالي 800 طائرة قتال منهم 500 طائرة قتال حديثة ( أف-16 ، أف – 15 ).

تحليل الميزان الجوي

v بالنظر إلى أن إسرائيل في حالة نشوب نزاع مع مصر ستضطر للاحتفاظ بجزء رئيسي من قواتها الجوية للجبهة السورية فإن الميزان النوعي تحسن كثيراً عن العام 1973 حيث تقاتل مصر وإسرائيل بالأنواع نفسها من الطائرات . إضافة إلى ان التفوق الكمي الإسرائيلي خادع بعض الشئ إذ أن المنهج الإسرائيلي يعتمد على الدفاع الجوي بواسطة الطائرات الإعتراضية عطس المنهج المصري الذي يدافع عن العمق بوسائل الدفاع الجوي بالتكامل مع القوات الجوية وبهذا يمكن لمصر ان توفر عدد مناسب من الطائرات للعمليات الهجومية .

v بافتراض ان إسرائيل ستوجه كافة قواتها الجوية للجبهة المصرية فإن هذه القوات ستكون مكلفة (( طبقاً للعقيدة الهجومية الإسرائيلية )) بالمهام التالية .

1. مهاجمة قواعد القوات الجوية المصرية المحمية بالدفاع الجوي والطائرات الاعتراضية ميج-21 المسلحة تسليحاً غربياً ( صواريخ سايد ويندر ). ومن غير المتوقع ان تنجح إسرائيل في تكرار ضربة 67 بالمرة وستواجه صعوبة كبيرة في تنفيذ المهمة وغالباً خسائر رادعة.

2. تدمير طائرات الإواكس ( الإنذار المبكر ) المصرية وهذا سيتطلب ايضاً الدخول في عمق الدفاعات الجوية المصرية ومقاتلة الطائرات الإعتراضية إلى جانب الدفاع الجوي.

3. صد الهجمات الجوية المصرية على القوات الأرضية الإسرائيلية في سيناء، عادة ما يتميز المدافع بكونه لا يحمل سوى صواريخ القتال مقابل المهاجم المثقل بالقنابل ، وبالعموم من المستحيل ان تتمكن إسرائيل من منع القوات الجوية المصرية بشكل تام من ضرب قواتها خاصة وانه القوات الأرضية الإسرائيلية تجهيزها ضعيف نسبياً من حيث الدفاع الجوى ، ونظراً للقدارت العالية للطائرة اف-16 فإن أي عدد ولو كان بسيطاً منها يفلت ويتمكن من الضرب سيلحق خسائر فادحة بالقوات البرية. إلا انه من المتوقع ان تحدث معارك جوية كبيرة يسقط فيها للطرفان اعداداً كبيرة من الطائرات لتقارب النوعية والتجهيزات.

4. الهجوم على القوات البرية المصرية التي تتقدم في سناء لصد القوات الإسرائيلية . ستواجه الطائرات الإسرائيلية المهاجمة صعوبات مشابهة للطائرات المصرية في النقطة السابقة إضافة إلى كون الدفاع الجوي المصري المتحرك سيشارك في حماية القوات البرية .

5. اخيراً سيكون منوطاً بالقوات الجوية الإسرائيلية حماية المجال الجوي الإسرائيلي من الهجمات المصرية والتي هي ممكنة جداً في ظل امتلاك مصر للطائرات أف-16.

ومن الواضح ان فرصة القوات الجوية في تحقيق مهامها في أي حرب قادمة افضل كثيراً عن حرب عام 1973.

الدفاع الجوي المصري

تشمل مصر بالكامل شبكة دفاع جوي تعتبر هي الأعقد في العالم إذ تضم عشرات النظم الشرقية والغربية وتغطي كامل سماء جمهورية مصر العربية . ومما يزيد من صعوبة اختراقها تعدد الترددات والشفرات الخاصة بها نظراً لتنوع مصادر تسليحها مما يجعل الشوشرة عليها امراً صعباً ومعقداً وينطوي على مخاطر كبيرة. وتمكنت مصر من توفير دفاع جوي متحرك مصاحب للقوات البرية وهي احدى النقاط التي كانت غاشبة في حرب 73. ويمكن القول بثقة أن الدفاع الجوي اليوم لديه ايضاً فرص اكبر في تنفيذ مهامه.

القوات البرية 

تمتلك مصر ما يقرب من 3000 دبابة اكثر من نصفها من الطرازات الحديثة الأمريكية خاصة النوع إبرامز والتي لا تملك إسرائيل مثله بينما تملك إسرائيل 4000 دبابة اغلبها من نوع ميركافا مما يوضح ان المعركة البرية ستكون شاقة ومكلفة للطرفين فكم من الوقت والخسائر يلزم لإلحاق خسائر حاسمة بأي طرف؟ كذلك تمت ميكنة القوات البرية المصرية بالكامل تقريباً عن طريق عربات المشاة المدرعة منها عربة المشاة فهد المصرية الصنع. وبينما تملك مصر قوات عاملة في حدود 400 الف جندي تملك إسرائيل قوات عاملة في حدود 125 الف جندي ( هذا العنصر سيكون ذو تأثير حاسم في السيناريو القادم كما سنرى).

القوات البحرية 

تمتلك مصر تفوقاً ساحقاً في القوات البحرية حيث يقدر حجم الأسطول المصري بحوالي 70 قطعة بحيرة مقابل 12 : 20 قطعة إسرائيل.

النتيجة 

تملك إسرائيل تفوقاً نوعياً وكمياً في الأسلحة الحديثة خاصة في الطائرات والمدرعات. والسيناريو المتوقع ان تقوم إسرائيل بمهاجمة الحدود المصرية واختراقها . ومن المتوقع ان تتمكن القوات المصرية الوصل إلى خط المضائق بحجم مناسب من القوات قبل القوات الإسرائيلية ومن غير المتوقع ان تنجح إسرائيل في اختراقها مما سيجعل القوات الإسرائيلية في مناطق مكشوفة اكثر من القوات المصرية . اما الهجوم المصري لاستعادة شرق سيناء فمجهول النتيجة ولكن المحصلة هي خسائر كبيرة للطرفين وهي الشئ الوحيد الذي يردع إسرائيل عن تنفيذ مثل ذلك الهجوم.

ولكن هل يمتلك الجيش المصري القدرة الحقيقية على تنفيذ مناورة بالقوات بهذه الضخامة تنقل قوات الجيش الثاني والجيش الثالث إلى عمق سيناء في وقت مناسب؟.

لقد نفذ الجيش المصري هذا السيناريو في مناورة بدر 96 إذ قام في خلال وقت قياسي بنقل حجم كبير من القوات البرية جاهزة ومعدة جيدا إلى وسط سيناء مما اثار ذعر نتنياهو وقتها وكانت هذه المناورة مثار الحديث والتحليلات لفترة طويلة .

واعتقد في النهايه ان مصر قادرة على الدفاع عن نفسها بكل قوة
-------------------------
والله اعلم  منقوووووووووووول


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الجامد و الكامل دة


----------



## م . أبو بكر (11 أكتوبر 2009)

المشكلة اليوم ليست في الجيوش .. بل بارتباط الجيوش بالسياسة و الاقتصاد .

ارتباط العسكر بالاقتصاد ...

اليوم .. ليست المشكلة من سينتصر في حرب خاطفة أو طويلة الأمد ، كبيرة أم صغيرة ,, و من سيكسب الجولة الأولى في أتون المعركة .

المشكلة من سيصمد اقصادياً و سياسياً بعد حرب كهذه .

و بوجود الدعم الأمريكي الأعمى لإسرائيل فإن الخسائر الاقتصادية التي ستترتب على أي حرب مع اسرائيل لا يمكن تجاهلها .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (10 نوفمبر 2009)

يا محمد يا زرقه يا مظبط الدنيا هنا يا كبير شكرا يا باشمهندس حمام على الموضوع الحلو ده


----------



## عامر التميمي (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جدا على موضوع القدرات الدفاعية لمصر أعتقد أن هناك حاجة لدراسة حرب لبنان الاخيرة وأستخلاص الدروس العسكرية المهمة منها أذ أستطاعت القوة اللبنانية دحر القوات الاسرائيلية وتدمير دبابات الميركافا بكثافة مع العلم بان هذه الدبابات تطور بشكل مستمر ومن ناحية أخرى فأن أسرائيل التي تعاني من ضعف العمق السوقي تلجأ باستمرار الى تطوير قواتها واستخدام عقيدة عسكرية متطورة جدا وأقتناء الاسلحة المناسبة لهذه العقيدة وهي في الاغلب أسلحة هجومية . أتمنى لك التوفيق وأرجو أن يكون موضوعك المقبل أعطاء ضوء لجميع الاخوة العرب عن قدرات أسرائيل في الحرب الالكترونية بالقياس الى القدرات العربية. ويمكن كذلك أخذ الدروس والعبر من الحرب الامريكية على العراق ودروس معركة المطار . مع تحياتي


----------



## Ahmed Ab (2 يونيو 2010)

نحن بقدر ما نحتاج الى القوه الدفاعيه ايضا نحتاج الى القوه الهجوميه فيجب ان ندافع ومن ثما نهجم اى درع وسيف فلا يمكن ان نستخدم واحده فقط فيجب صد العدو بالدرع وردعه بالسيف


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (10 يونيو 2010)

سورة آل عمران آية رقم 126
{وما جعله الله إلا بشرى لكم ولتطمئن قلوبكم به وما النصر إلا من عند الله العزيز الحكيم}


----------



## safwat100 (30 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## safwat100 (30 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك علي هالمجهود


----------



## امير نور امير (1 أغسطس 2010)

_*شكرا على الموضوعات الجامده دى
جزاكم الله كل خير 
ربنا يحميكى يامصر
انا استفدت كتير قوى
مشكورين ياجماعه 
*_


----------



## nimmmo3 (2 أغسطس 2010)

الواحد بيحس بنشوه لما بيشوف بلاده عظيمه


----------



## waleid sultan (3 أغسطس 2010)

عندما يستعرض عضوموضوعا مستندا على تحليل جيد وبيانات دقيقة . يفرض على الاخرين احترام النقاش واحترام عقلية جيدة .
لك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ايمن مونش (12 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي الفاضل يكفي مصر الله اكبر ترهب الاعداء  :11::11::11: :11:


----------



## سامح الفيومى (12 يونيو 2011)

وبإذن الله ننتظر من كنانة الله في أرضة الأكثر والأقوى لتصبح درعاً للإسلام والأمة العربية


----------



## ash hag (14 يونيو 2011)

بالتأكيد هذا المقال عظيم وبه معلومات غاية في الأهمية . ولكن بعيد عن المعلومات العسكرية فإن الكيان الصهيوني هش ولا يستطيع أن يستمر بمعركة أكثر من 40 يوم علي أقصي تقدير . لذايجب ألا نغفل أن كسب أي معركة محتملة هو قدرتنا علي تحمل آثارها لأقرب لأطول وقت ممكن . وما النصر الا من عند الله


----------



## رضا المرسى على (15 يونيو 2011)

موضوع شيق وجميل


----------



## ash hag (15 يونيو 2011)

أرجو من المسئولين عن القسم بتثبيت هذا الموضوع الرائع لكي يتعرف شبابنا الواعد كفاءة العقول المصرية أمام الفارق التكنولوجي في حرب أكتوبر بيننا و بينهم . ولهذا السبب نجدهم يرسلون جواسيسهم لكي يزرعوا الفتن بين طوائف الأمة و لكن بالايمان بالله وبالايمان بأنفسنا سيكتب الله النصر لنا بإذن الله


----------



## safa aldin (15 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و ما النصر الا من عند الله....... لا تنسوا الله المعين الناصر


----------

